
This Article Is Spying on You - lwf
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/18/opinion/data-privacy-tracking.html
======
tlibert
Author here, happy to answer questions about the op-ed or the research. Hugely
impressed the NYTimes let me do this!

~~~
not_a_cop75
Everything you hit on the browser is spying on you. Why the hell should the NY
Times, which is the "Newspaper of Record" (or bad record), be any different?
What makes you think anything is ever secret online?

Yes the old adage is true. On the internet, nobody knows you're a dog. That
is, unless they care to harvest your information for days at a time and buy
3rd party information on you, in which case they can be pretty darn sure about
what you are, at least in part.

~~~
tlibert
I've made this point on here before, but what HN readers take as common
knowledge is still pretty confusing and opaque to most people. To my knowledge
a major newspaper has never published something like this, so I give them a
ton of credit as they just went from a subset of their readers knowing about
this to potentially all of them.

------
slenk
Thanks for protecting me, paywall!

/s

